# WIP - The flying vampire cat-bat!



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya Peeps!

Wanted to start this thread to show my work-in-progress of one of my projects for this year, dubbed 'the flying vampire cat-bat' I don't really know now flying, cat, or bat like this may turn out, as I'm going wing this by the seat of my pants, but hey, that's half the fun right?

So, the beginning: 
I came across a skull of a rather large domestic cat here on the farm last year. ( found the fellow long since dead in the back of an old barn, so rest assured I didn't murder it for prop parts ) After talking one night with a friend and while watching a bat catch bugs around my streetlight, I thought it would be cool to create a large bat creature out of it. But dead, of course. A zombie bat creature critter thingy.

The goal:
I figure I'll create a light weight frame/skeleton out of wire and small pipe, allowing it to be posable. Corpse this guy in one of the various popular methods, using the skull as the base for the forma and proportions, and hopefully give it flexible, posable wings. (I like my props articulate as possible, like over sized horrible toys that I can play with and get into all kinds of mischief. 

So I started with the skull. I decided that I to make a mold and cast of it. This way my dog or any other critter won't see my props head as a chew bone, and that I can easily have backups for future props and/or epic failures.

A few weeks ago I created the mold, and bot to test casts out of it. To try to save on resin, I filled the mold with foam packing peanuts. Come to find out, liquid resin dissolves foam much like spray paint, resulting in each of these bubbling about and kinda caving in the top. So I won't be doing that again. However, as you can see, they will still be just find for my corpsing needs. XD

Each is solid resin, Smooth-On 300. The pics below, one I Attached and hinged the jaw with wire, the other washed with wood stain to age it.




























This is about as far as I've actually gotten so far. As I work on this, I'll be updating! and if anyone as any thoughts/ideas on this, I'd love to hear it as I'm not quite sure how I'll be proceeding until I muttle my way though it. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cast looks great, and a very smart way to preserve the original for future uses.

Spooky1 and I have deer skulls we're transforming into prop creatures, so we'll be watching this thread for ideas as well


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks like it bit your thumb already, heh. I never would have thought to use a cat skull, if found, for anything. I'm following this thread.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

This will be interesting to follow!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is the sickest, most twisted idea for a prop...........I LOVE IT!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! Following along!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love skulls...and this one is very awesome! I'll be following this thread as well


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, so I got some time to work on this today!

Started out with some used 12-2 wire, stuck it in the skull after getting the jaw wired on. Jaws wired so that it can stay closed, or open, on its own.

Used a close hanger to get the basic shape of the rip cage, then tied on rebar tie wire to make the ribs. Then warped it all up in a healthy amount of duck tape to give it volume and keep it in place. Here is some pics I took along the way.

Stuff gathered up.









And his future claws!! Made these out of super sculpty, and purposely over baked them, once clear coated, they will look like bear claws. XD










This is the ribcage after I got the wire on.










And after duck tape. Note that I'm somewhat following the printout to keep basic shape and proportions.










Also, got to playing around and cast two more skulls, these I think came out really well.










I hope to work more on this tomorrow, so stay tuned! XD


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't you just love rebar tie wire? I've used it so many times for props and it's so easy to work with.

What you've done so far looks really good.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is looking great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...YES.....
This is looking really good.....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice skull job and interesting subject..will like to see how this turns out..


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya Peeps! More updates!

Took some tie wire and twisted 4 strands into a larger wire. Bend these into the shapes of the arms and wing joints, then wired them on. After that, I took some old pvc pipe I had laying around and cut in half length wise with my band saw. I hit these with the heat gun to fold them over, then taped them onto the wires to create bones. This way it can now bend at the joints, but otherwise remain rigid where it should be.

So here it is with Wire on










The pvc I cut, heated, and folded










Taped on to front legs and wings










And on the back legs. Also added more wire for the other wingbones. You get the idea now what this fellow is shaping up to. And do note, its standing on its own four legs, its stiff enough to support itself, yet is still posable.










Other than attaching the sculpty claws, and adding something for some form for the pelvis and shoulder blades, the sub frame skeleton is done, next will be corpsing!

Thanks every for your comments so far as well!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That is gonna be sweet! Love the overall shape, very realistic.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like how this critter is looking so far. What are you going to use for the wing membranes?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> I like how this critter is looking so far. What are you going to use for the wing membranes?


I have no idea. lol 
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Sytnathotep, this thing is looking awesome. I love the pose and the fact it's posable.



RoxyBlue said:


> Don't you just love rebar tie wire? I've used it so many times for props and it's so easy to work with.
> 
> What you've done so far looks really good.


Finally! I've been saying this all along


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your batty cat

I'd be inclined to use some stretchy fabric for the wing membranes. Another possibility would be gutting an old umbrella and using that material. It has the added benefit of being waterproof for outdoor use.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks fantastic thus far. Looking forward to seeing more progress.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

More updates!!

Got the hands/claws finished on this guy the other day. Tie wire for the win! XD










And with the hands/feet attached.










Next up, corpsing!!

Went with the plastic method. Used shopping bags make reall neat textures. Also, it seemed to work rather well on the wings.




























Next step will me painting! I have it based painted dark brown right now, waiting for it to dry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks so cool! The plastic corpsing really works for this little guy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This guy is looking fantastic.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Updates! Paint! Ohh, the horror!! lol














































This guy is basically done at this point. All that is really left is to seal his paint after making a few touch-ups. (Posing revealed some unpainted spots)

I will try to get some pics to post of this guy at night, under haunt lighting, but not sure when that may be.

Thanks everyone for watching, and your comments!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh I love this creation! Love that you can pose it too. Great work. Thanks for sharing the process. 

I liked the wire through the claws - I made some little demons years back and lost most of the claws after a few years of getting banged around. If they'd been wired into the armature they would never have been lost.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh he is fantastic! It looks like real bones and like it could actually be some kind of crazy hybrid mix of animal! Seeing the build process was great. Thank you so much for posting this!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I just loved your corpsing on this! I was waiting to see how you were going to do the wings. It looks so creepy holding onto the fence. LOVE it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in love (sigh)...:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's so cool that you made her posable. Beautiful job.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is beautiful...Bravo!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Bloody brilliant!!!!!! 

Total aces, I just adore this.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm in love (sigh)...:jol:


DITTO! love the climbing the fence looking like he's going to jump and attack at any moment! BRAVO!! :jol::xbones::devil:


----------

